# Fudge in cast iron pot?



## katmann (Oct 15, 2008)

Can I make fudge in a cast iron dutch oven? It's not the Le Creuset kind (which I think are ceramic over cast iron, right?), but a straight cast iron surface. I know I need a heavy bottom sauce pan, which I have used successfully, but for a larger batch I'd like to use the cast iron pot. I'm just worried about any kind of reaction or issues with the surface of the pan (it's a little rougher than a heavy sauce pan). Any one have any experience with this? TIA


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Yep, my mom has a dedicated cast iron fudge pan, well she uses it for other cooked candy confections also.


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

I have made baked fudge in my 8-inch cast iron skillet. It turned out great! I got the recipe off of a cast iron site.








hth


----------



## katmann (Oct 15, 2008)

Sweet, thanks.


----------



## Essie (Oct 9, 2004)

I would guess no


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

alton brown had a show where he put a pot on top of a cast iron skillet which was on top of a stove. I think he was making some sort of candy.


----------



## Essie (Oct 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texmati* 
alton brown had a show where he put a pot on top of a cast iron skillet which was on top of a stove. I think he was making some sort of candy.

but what was the pot with the candy in? cast iron?


----------

